# Rick Smith Foundation Training Seminar June 6th - 8th.



## MNTrevor (Feb 1, 2008)




----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Usaully I would remove spam like this....... but this seminar is so good I'll leave it.

Rick Smiths training program is one of the best and anyone attending it will learn a lot.


----------



## MNTrevor (Feb 1, 2008)

Sorry wasn't aware this type of posting is not allowed? Thank you for leaving up!

R&J's hosted a foundation seminar last summer too...had a great turn out and everyone that attended learned a lot and was extremely pleased. We'd love to see some new faces this year.

Thanks again.

MNTrevor


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

In the future please contact Chris Hustad if you want to put something on the site. Hes very nice and pretty lenient but this site is a business venture, so that courtesy would be the right way.

I'm just a moderator but because this is a one time thing and would really benefit many of the guys on here I want to let it slide unless Chris advises otherwise.

I've tried to make the dog forum a good source of info for all involved, good luck with the seminar I would like to attend if it wasn't so far away.


----------



## MNTrevor (Feb 1, 2008)

Will do!

Thanks Bob.

MNTrevor


----------

